# enclosure advice



## frost (Jun 26, 2012)

[attachment=4522]
trying to think of what to put in this enclosure. i was thinking of putting some arboreal snake or lizard in there. or an iguana. i have a few snakes but they are a little too small and would escape out of the door since i have to make a few adjustments so it doesn't have a gap in it.


also trying to think of a way to get a door on that opens from the side. i was gonna put hinges on one side and have it open from the right side.


----------



## james.w (Jun 26, 2012)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## frost (Jun 26, 2012)

4x4x2 i think it might be closer to 4x4x4


----------

